# Mareile Höppner Die Moderatorin ist schwanger!



## Mandalorianer (30 Sep. 2010)

*Mareile Höppner Die Moderatorin ist schwanger!​**"Brisant“-Moderatorin Mareile Höppner erwartet ihr erstes Kind, wie sie BUNTE überglücklich bestätigte. *


Bei der Hochzeit von Kronprinzessin Victoria und Daniel war es nicht mehr zu übersehen: Mareile Höppner (33) konnte ihr kleines Babybäuchlein nicht mehr verdecken. BUNTE fragte bei der „Brisant“-Moderatorin nach und bekam eine überglückliche Bestätigung. „Ich bin im fünften Monat, es ist ein absolutes Wunschkind. Ich strahle die ganze Zeit“, sagte Mareile Höppner.

Und auch der werdende Papa Arne Schönfeld, mit dem sie seit 2006 verheiratet ist, sei „stolz und extrem glücklich“, verriet sie weiter. „Er freut sich wahnsinnig!“ Während der Schweden-Hochzeit habe das Baby im Bauch brav geschlafen, so dass die werdende Mama ungestört ihrer Arbeit nachgehen konnte.

Mareile Höppner begann ihre TV-Karriere bei RTL und moderierte „Sat.1 am Mittag“ und „Das Sat.1-Magazin“. Im Juni 2008 wechselte sie zum mdr und präsentiert dort das Boulevardmagazin „Brisant“ und die Talk-Sendung „Riverboat“ im mdr. 

*Da sagen wir mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch Mareile 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## armin (30 Sep. 2010)

toller Beitrag :thx:


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Okt. 2010)

Das war ja auch mehr als offensichtlich!


----------

